# exhaust leak



## fixitgal (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a91 max. i just bought her. She has a very bad exhaust leak, getting louder by the day! I am not sure where the leak is coming from. How do I figure it out, what should my next move be? Oh yeah, it is definately not from the rear, the leak is next to the manifold! I was told that it could be the gasket, a hole in the system, and other bad things that i refuse to repeat! Can someone help me? Please


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Because of the way they are mounted,(bad engine mounts) the exhaust manifolds, particularily the right one, tend to crack.
Yeah , there is something you did'nt want to hear........
It is common on those years though.
Check around for a good small shop and get a quote.
And a second opinion.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Turn on the car, put it in drive or nuetral if it's a stick, pop the hood, and open up the throttle while looking at the exhaust manifold. If you don't hear the noise from there, then look under the car at the Y-pipe which also goes bad very often good luck.


----------

